# [Free] NetX - Network Discovery Tools



## NetGEL (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello, 
I would like to introduce my application.











Network scan: discovers all devices connected at the network.
Displays most important information for each device connected, IP Address, MAC Address, Vendor, Bonjour Name, NetBIOS Name and Domain.


Wake On LAN (WOL): switch on a remote device from your phone or tablet when you are connected via wifi or with a mobile data connection.



Secure SHell (SSH): put a remote device in stand-by or shutdown from your phone or tablet when you are connected via wifi or with a mobile data connection. 
Displays the operative system version installed on the remote device. (In the remote device must be installed and started a SSH server)



Loads off-line all devices of a network previously detected.



Adds a new network or a new device manually in order to manage all functionality for a no detected device.



Shows information about the wifi connection (external IP, signal strength, download and upload speed, subnetmask, gateway, DNS).



Shows information about the mobile provider (external IP, signal strength, download and upload speed, CID, LAC, MCC, MNC).



Wifi scan: find nearby wifi and displays SSID, signal strength, channel, encryption.



Shows graphically the band width and the overlapping between channels of wifi networks.



Themes available.



Available languages: Czech, German, English, Spanish, French, Italian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian and Chinese.


Thanks.


----------



## winaung786 (Nov 20, 2016)

link plz


----------



## ezmon301 (Mar 9, 2017)

Been trying to root my z981 but no luck can anyone give me some good advice?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezmon301 (Mar 9, 2017)

Or at least send me in the right direction

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## jvillasenor1616 (Jun 27, 2017)

NetGEL said:


> Hello,
> I would like to introduce my application.
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Z833 using Tapatalk


----------

